# A very special charity auction… Polished Bliss



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hot off the press with the PB news blast

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog...ail&utm_term=0_037e797cc9-c46ad02570-64454545

A AF themed originals glass jar produced for charity :thumb:

Quoted from the Polished Bliss Site - 
In line with the changes we've made to our business model over the last eighteen months, we've decided to shift the focus of our charity fundraising efforts. In the past we hosted events at our premises in Kintore and raised money for local charities and causes. However, with the adoption of our e-commerce only approach to business, from now on we will be raising money for both national and international charities via participation in external events. To get the ball rolling Angela applied to run in this year's Virgin Money London Marathon, and was lucky enough to be allocated a place in the bequest draw (a miracle given that over 125,000 people apply each year and only 1 in 7 end up being allocated a place via the ballot and bequest draws). Training quickly commenced, and has since included half- and full marathons over in Walt Disney World in Florida…
With her place secured, we set about choosing two charities for her to run for. In the end we settled on WaterAid and Plan. We chose WaterAid because of the obvious links to what we do as a business. We are profoundly fortunate to live in a country where access to safe water and adequate sanitation is a given, and where water can be used freely for all manner of commercial and recreational purposes, including relatively trivial tasks such as cleaning cars. We chose Plan because it's a cause very close to Angela's heart. Our daughters are lucky enough to be growing up in a society that for the most part empowers them, but the same cannot be said for many young girls around the world who are far less fortunate. Plan supports girls' rights to live safe from violence, to go to school, to take key roles in their communities, to marry who they want when they want, and to have their voices heard.

Virgin Money London MarathonIn support of WaterAidPlan - Because I am a Girl

In total we are hoping to raise over £1500 for the above charities. To get the ball rolling Polished Bliss Ltd made a one-off donation of £500 to Angela's Virgin Money Giving Fundraising Page in early March. Friends and family have now begun making their donations and will be continuing to do so over the next couple of weeks, no doubt spurred on by Stephen Fry talking about Angela and her running antics in this amusing fundraising film. If you would like to support Angela by making a donation via her Virgin Money Giving Fundraising Page it would be greatly appreciated. However, if you have deep pockets and are feeling really generous please read on, as our good friends at Auto Finesse have jumped in to help our cause via a charity auction…

Since the middle of last year Auto Finesse have been producing an extremely limited run of collector's edition waxes dubbed the Originals. Each glass jar in the Originals range is individually hand painted by world renowned pinstriper Neil Melliard of Prosign, the very man responsible for the stunning hand painted vintage sign-writing on the immense VW MK1 Caddy pickup truck that rocked the Auto Finesse show stand during 2014. From copper and gold leafs to flame effects and hypnotic pinstripes, each of Neil's creations is eye-catching and unique, and none more so than when he adds traditional lettering into the mix too. The Originals are usually only available from Auto Finesse directly, but to assist our cause they've very kindly had three Polished Bliss themed jars made specifically for us to auction off. If you want to get your hands on one of them, read on…

All three jars feature the same design, but as a result of being hand painted they are all slightly different and thus unique. This design has never been used before and will never be used again; this really is a one-off opportunity to own a little bit of history between two pivotal brands in the detailing scene. All three jars are filled with Auto Finesse Illusion, which recently won 'best wax' in the 2014 Detailing World product awards, and a standard tub of Illusion will be included free with each one (allowing you to enjoy using Illusion without disturbing the wax in your collector's jar). The auction will run in the usual way, subject to the terms and conditions provided below; please read them carefully before bidding. Thank you in advance


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

They look great! 
And a good cause as well. 
Shame all 3 are already way out my budget.
good luck to the winning bidders.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> They look great!
> And a good cause as well.
> Shame all 3 are already way out my budget.
> good luck to the winning bidders.


Same lol

People have way too much money :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

£310 already :doublesho
That's me out then! :detailer:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I was out when it got to 99p:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

looooool:lol:.SJ.


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Very noble guys, good luck with the auction:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Notice a few have appeared on eBay.


----------

